# Sheikh Zaid Medical College Lahore



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

hi guys. i have done my fsc & got 768 marks.i want to get admission in shiekh zaid medical college lahore.is there any chance for mine admission.what about merit there plz guide me i am so mush confused.plz plz


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

It depends upon your performance in entry test of the college being conducted on 26th of september. 
Have you received your entry slip describing test time and venue?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

not yet


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

how much percentage must i get?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

imrankharal said:


> how much percentage must i get?


it should be above 80 to get a nice chance.


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Imran, have you applied somewhere else?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah i applied in shifa,fmc,multan medical college,central park and shalamar and offcourse shiekhzaid.plz have you idea about english paper of shiekh zaid?i mean it is like sat2 or mcat?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

how should i prepare for english paper of shiekh zaid?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

imrankharal said:


> how should i prepare for english paper of shiekh zaid?


I think if you are good in English then you need not to be be worried about it.
English portion will contain synonyms and using correct form of verb as like in mcat but antonyms and comprehension will also be added.

Can you please mention your Punjab MCAT score?


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it necessary to give the Entrance test; or we can submit the UHS MCAT score?


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

skeikh zayed is not asking for mcat score


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

synonyms will be from fsc book?and what is the relative weight of each subject?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

The pattern is changed. Total marks are 100.
English section is only of 10 marks. Physics, chemistry and biology section of 30 marks each.
Synonyms are from fsc books.
Mention your Mcat score?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

55.27


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

imrankharal said:


> LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE KA LAST YEAR AGREGATE MERIT KIA THA?


english please it is an international forum, not only pakistani.


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

ok


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

i have got 79% in f.sc and 69% in MCAT. aggregate 76.1% i have also applied for sheikh zayed.
today UOL posted there merit list on there website. I have got 39th merit position and selected for MBBS there..
I m so much confused where to go and where not.
even i guess i will also be selected for Shareef medical college..
any body there who can help me? i shall be thankful yara:-(


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Taimoor_khan1 said:


> i have got 79% in f.sc and 69% in MCAT. aggregate 76.1% i have also applied for sheikh zayed.
> today UOL posted there merit list on there website. I have got 39th merit position and selected for MBBS there..
> I m so much confused where to go and where not.
> even i guess i will also be selected for Shareef medical college..
> any body there who can help me? i shall be thankful yara:-(


I think if you are selected in UOL or SMDC then you should fully avail your chance. As Sheikh Zayed is taking its own test but your Punjab Mcat percentage is nice so you should not prefer Sheikh Zayed.
And there are many rumors that UHS is going in court against Sheikh Zayed Medical College, because all of the other private or public sector medical colleges of the punjab are affiliated with UHS except this one. Moreover, Sheikh Zayed Medical college lahore is recognized by PMDC as Public sector college but charging fees as like a private medical college and college administration will never decrease its fees because it is their first or second intake. So, if the decision comes against this college then it will be a great loss to all of its students.#frown 
So, we are selected anywhere else then we have no need to go in sheikh zayed.


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

frontier medical college and shiekh zaid entry test is going to held on same date.so,in which test should i appear.which is best one.?the students of shiekh zaid will do house job in shiekh zaid hospital?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

imrankharal said:


> frontier medical college and shiekh zaid entry test is going to held on same date.


I think there is no special entry test in frontier for Punjab students. You can apply there on the base of punjab mcat.(if i am not wrong)
and after graduating from a PMDC recognized medical college, you can do house job in any PMDC recognized hospital in Pakistan even in your own area.


----------



## Uzair Awan (Sep 23, 2010)

dr. jawad said:


> So, we are selected anywhere else then we have no need to go in sheikh zayed.


I agree with you as it is their first intake and they might have court problems in future as you mentioned. In this condition, there might be a great loss of our time and money.
so, i will never take this risk.


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks DR jawad..
i got in the merit list of smdc too so i think i should go for that..
i've also heard of such rumors about skzmdc..
lets see what happens there..


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

my merit number is 778 in shiekh zaid.is there any chance of mine selection there?


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

I checked the provisional merit list on their website...so when would we get more information about the admission procedure?


----------



## deendeen (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi can you please help to tell that what is fee for sheikh zayed hospital and do they have merit seats with less fee for merit students and,how you rank this college i.e is it good to choose among other private colleges or you consider other private colleges better than this.If other are better than which they are?
Kind Regards,


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Is sheikh zayed medical college still private or they are now cosidering uhs test instead of theirs... do you have any idea when they are helding their test.... if you have some update about any private college specially cmh sheikh zayed and shareef plz do tell me


----------

